# Moultrie I40 flash problem



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Moultrie I-40 trail camera that has stopped flashing at night. It takes pictures, but they are all black. Batteries are fresh. No visible problems except that the readout display is also not showing clear characters. When I do a camera test it comes back with an error code but the code is not displayed clearly. The daylight pictures are fine.

Anyone know how to fix the problem short of replacing the camera. It is no longer under warranty.

Where can one get an upgrade download?


----------

